# Kigtropin HELP!!!!!



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Are there any security sticks or codes to check if the kits are legit etc ?


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

no as they are labeled generics post some pics up is the best way


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Will do mate!!..Give me 50 mins!.Thanks


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

All white box with un labeled bottles


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Bump some one help me plz


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

They are generic blue tops, Not Kigtropin

Kigtropin vials say 'Kigtropin' on the flip off cap


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Is generic blue tops any good ?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Kigtropin the boxes are printed up in a green and white


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Do u know name of it?


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry for BUMP!!! NEED kno what they are


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Some one help me plz ,All am aking for info


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Generic blue top HGH by the looks of it.

Unbranded if you prefer


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for all info lads


----------

